# Can't Automatically mount NTFS drives with Dolphin



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

whenever I mount a ntfs volume,  i get the error and the disk fails to mount: 
Screenshot: *www.imgx.org/public/view/11118


System:
Arch 2.6.26 x64
KDEmod 4.1

{Update}
Damn, its a Known bug
*bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157378


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

lolz...happy KDE4.1ing *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png

oops....why not konkurer  (damn what the spelling !)


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, lot of bugs

just now Konsole crashed
i can't launchkonsole, on checking in dmesg output i find this error 

"





> konsole[4282]: SegFault at e0 ip 7ffd2003108 sp 7ffdae9f130 error 4 in libkdeui.so.5.1.0[07ffd1cce000+3c6000]"


. anyone has a clue?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

gary4gar, use Gnome na... It's stable on Arch.
And install mscorefonts


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ". anyone has a clue?


Only Keyboard maniacs know the clue...arrm...QwertyManiac *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 12, 2008)

Garbage said:


> gary4gar, use Gnome na... It's stable on Arch.
> And install mscorefonts


Xfce is even better


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> just now Konsole crashed
> i can't launchkonsole, on checking in dmesg output i find this error
> 
> ". anyone has a clue?


 You need to install the debug codes. Then run backtrace on it.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Xfce is even better


ratpoison FTW.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> ratpoison FTW.


ratpoison ? who needs X ? console/screen FTW!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ratpoison ? who needs X ? console/screen FTW!


I need it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 12, 2008)

I assume you are doing a manual mount
What is the command you are using (with all parameters)?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> I assume you are doing a manual mount
> What is the command you are using (with all parameters)?


Manual mount succeeds, but auto mounting via HAL fails is a known problem



mehulved said:


> You need to install the debug codes. Then run backtrace on it.


How, to do that
AS i am having serious issues, just few minutes back i had a kernel panic.
all three led lights on Keyboard were flashing again & again.
system didn't respond at all, i was in a X session so couldn't see the errors.

now how do i backtrace and debug it?



Garbage said:


> gary4gar, use Gnome na... It's stable on Arch.
> And install mscorefonts


buddy, whatever DE i use, i always get those haunted bugs.
previously on Ubuntu, i was getting Soft lockups


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems like hardware problem, remove your RAM and clean it up with dry cloth.

check the HDD cables.

My PC got infested with Zombies last night due to RAM module. I just cleaned it and now it works well.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> buddy, whatever DE i use, i always get those haunted bugs.
> previously on Ubuntu, i was getting Soft lockups



/me kicks gary4gar.. Change ur computer u naab...


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2008)

>gary4gar stumbled over garbage bin...lolz


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

Garbage said:


> /me kicks gary4gar.. Change ur computer u naab...


I am poor and jobless can't afford a overhaul now
dad says you get Bike instead but i want a computer



T159 said:


> Seems like hardware problem, remove your RAM and clean it up with dry cloth.
> 
> check the HDD cables.
> 
> My PC got infested with Zombies last night due to RAM module. I just cleaned it and now it works well.


Surprising part is these error always occur in Linux, my pc runs windows xp without any so called "Zombies".


----------



## damked (Sep 15, 2008)

First install ntfs-3g package.
Then edit /etc/fstab file to use module  ntfs-3g instead of ntfs 
Then set various options as follows :

my sample fstab file :

/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600BEVS-_WD-WXE907033338-part9 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600BEVS-_WD-WXE907033338-part8 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/sda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs-3g umask=0,users,nls=utf8,rw 0 0
/dev/sda5 /mnt/win_d ntfs-3g umask=0,users,nls=utf8,rw 0 0
/dev/sda6 /mnt/win_e ntfs-3g umask=0,users,nls=utf8,rw 0 0
/dev/sda7 /mnt/win_f ntfs-3g umask=0,users,nls=utf8,rw 0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
debugfs              /sys/kernel/debug    debugfs    noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0

Be careful to edit lines pertaining to ntfs partitions  only. As root make sure to create appropriate mount folders

Take a backup of your current fstab file first. 

After editing fstab and creating mount folders, don't forget to reboot.
If you follow steps correctly, the partitions will be auto-mounted in read-write mode during each boot.

Good Luck
Kedar


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

In 4.1.0 it could be resolved by adding entries to /etc/fstab but that workaround doesnt work anymore since 4.1.1. I've got HAL version 0.5.11-r3, doesn't fix. Maybe I'll try patching with the available patch there..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^
Yep, till then manual mount.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

Or create custom location links in the sidebar


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Or create custom location links in the sidebar


Interesting...
but how?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

Right click on the Folder you wish to place into the Places sidebar and click "Add to Places".

*Me bangs his head on gary4gar's monitor for making all UI research go down the drain with one question*


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^wtf, is that a char from DBZ in you avatar ?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Right click on the Folder you wish to place into the Places sidebar and click "Add to Places".
> 
> *Me bangs his head on gary4gar's monitor for making all UI research go down the drain with one question*


I was booted into different os, so i coudn't check


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I was booted into different os, so i coudn't check


and which is that "Different OS" ?? Is that a kernel from Hitboxx ??


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

Garbage said:


> and which is that "Different OS" ?? Is that a kernel from Hitboxx ??


nah, i was trying Sun's OpenSolaris


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> nah, i was trying Sun's OpenSolaris


Thats great... So.... how's it ??


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 16, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Thats great... So.... how's it ??


nothing much special with comes with GNOME & OpenOffice with ZFS filesystem.

the only diff is, being from sun it has JRE preinstalled
More details:*www.opensolaris.org/


----------

